# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Are these Legit Nutri Vet???

## yerg

Are these the real deal???

----------


## yerg

bump

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Never seen them before.

----------


## yerg

any other comments

----------


## yerg

bump

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

.......

----------


## yerg

why is that???

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

.......

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Are these the real deal???


Where is it from?

----------


## yerg

mexico

----------


## Southern_Boy

to new to be faked. Did you get it direct from the man himself?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Mexico?? Is it from Pharmacy or??

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

..........

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice  :Smilie:

----------


## yerg

Notice the different cap colors on mine and yours. Anything?

----------


## yerg

Also your deca bottle is lighter in color. You can see through it better...

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

.......

----------


## yerg

Not too worried, just being causious. Its a new source for me but has a good rep.

----------


## yerg

any more comments???

----------


## juicy_brucy

you should have fun! Enjoy! I hope they make you huge.

----------


## Seajackal

> Mexico?? Is it from Pharmacy or??


That's pretty much from a veterinarian clinic.

----------


## juicy_brucy

I like veterinarian clinics.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I like veterinarian clinics.


Yah but in Canada you can't get shit there.

----------


## Seajackal

But Mexico is another story....money moves everything...as the old Cindy
Lauper used the sing!

----------


## yerg

I compared these to my buddies nutrivet. There identical... Good to go!!

----------


## screwbol

My ultra cyp looks exactly the same except it doesn't have the hologram, I know its legit, though, supposed to be closer to 300mg/mL than 250 and from the results I believe it.

I'd like to see a pic of the EQ 300 for comparison purposes.

----------

